# Order of label requirements and Country of Origin specifics?



## tanman (May 14, 2008)

Perhaps this has been asked before, but I couldn't find the thread.
I am printing all labels in my shirts. Do the label requirements have to be in any specific order? I am printing all of the requirements (fiber content, country of origin, biz name, and care label) together on the inside center neck. So for example can I print the requirements in the following order:
Company Name
Size
Company slogan
care label
sentence about our shirts being limited
fiber content
made in

My last question is, can I write the following for country of origin: "Designed in Italy and made in Peru."
Or, do I have to write the "made in" part separately on it's own line?

I have carefully read, _Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts, _and it doesn't cover specifics such as this.

I hope someone can clarify these issues for me. Thanks!


----------



## tanman (May 14, 2008)

Wow. No response from anyone, eh?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

"Made in" needs to be on the front of the label, and the care instructions have to be in a certain order (i.e. wash, then dry, then iron... or something, I don't recall the order), but as far as I know that's it as far as specific locations and orders. I think having 'made and designed' on the same line would be fine, so long as both are clear / legible, etc. That's an opinion based on reading their rules though, not something I've heard directly.


----------



## gilberto (May 15, 2007)

Ha! I found it.
Clothes Captioning: Complying with the Care Labeling Rule


----------



## tanman (May 14, 2008)

yes, i have read that in depth, but the questions i asked aren't specifically covered in that document. thanks though.


----------

